# My daughter mistaken for my wife.



## Wiltshireman

My wife and I have 5 children the oldest off whom is now 17 and the youngest just 2.

I had to take my youngest into town at the weekend for some new shoes and as my daughter wanted to get a few bits she came with us. After having the youngest’s feet measured the assistant got him to try on a pair of shoes and suggested he "Walk to Mummy" so as to check the fit. Needless to say my daughter was most upset and I had to correct the assistance assumption.

Now I know why my daughters (17 & 16) sometimes feel uncomfortable taking their youngest brother out.
Have other people had similar assumptions made about them (or even made the same assumption about others).


----------



## mablenc

Yeah it happens, both my sister and I where always questioned about our younger brother. Rumors also ran that he baby was mine or my sister's and that my mom pretended he was hers. Worst part, I was 12'when she had him lol. I remember this olderly lady come up to me and say I was too young to be a mother and needed to get married.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBear

Just to be clear, it doesn't sound like she was mistaken for your wife. She was mistaken for the mother of your son. Two different scenarios.

C


----------



## Wiltshireman

PBear said:


> Just to be clear, it doesn't sound like she was mistaken for your wife. She was mistaken for the mother of your son. Two different scenarios.
> 
> C


You are correct PBear, Thank you for making that clear for others.


----------



## captainstormy

Sadly it isn't uncommon for a 17 year old girl to have a kid around your sons age these days.


----------



## TCSRedhead

It happens - no need to be upset, just clarify it to the person making the mistake and move on. 

When enrolling my oldest for kindergarden, the admin turned me away and said 'her mother needs to enroll her'. I turned on my brightest smile and just said 'well, it's good that I'm here. I'm her mom' and handed the paperwork back. It happened a lot that I was mistakenly thought to be the nanny.

Now that my daughters are 19 and 21, they are often thought to my son's mom. We laugh it off and don't think twice. It's not meant to be malicious.


----------



## larry.gray

My mom had this when my uncle was born. She was 15. They moved a year later, and the neighbor was convinced that it was my mom's.

She was most upset that my mom "left her son behind" when she married my dad 4 years later.


----------



## EleGirl

One way you can prevent this is to make sure you say something when the clerk is around.. such as "Jill, can you watch your brother while I pick out some shoes for him."


----------



## Wiltshireman

EleGirl said:


> One way you can prevent this is to make sure you say something when the clerk is around.. such as "Jill, can you watch your brother while I pick out some shoes for him."


:iagree:

We stopped off at the kids play area on the way home and I made a point of saying "If you take your little brother on the swings I will get us all a drink".


----------



## Bellavista

In all honesty, you can usually pick the young mothers with their babies and the teens who have siblings or are babysitting.

The young mothers usually look more haggard. I do tend not to made judgement on teens with babies, unless they have a trolley load of them that they are screaming at while sucking on a cigarette.


----------



## golfergirl

Mine are 21G, 18B, 5B and 2B. The 18 year old often picks up the 5 year old from preschool. The teachers know the dynamics, but one parent told mutual acquaintances that the 5 year old sure has a young dad. My husband was proud as a pea**** until pointed out that he meant my older son and not him. On an even funnier note, this guy thought my son was my husband. This guy mustn't be too smart! Haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shiksa

In the original post I thought they meant that you and your daughter were a couple with a child!

I remember when I was out of university and went to France with my parents (I was 21) My mom got sick, and Dad and I went out for dinner. You should have seen the looks we got! We actually had a good laugh about it, but we both had the ewww moment when we realized what people were thinking!


----------



## Anonymous07

This tends to happen often. I used to nanny for 2 young girls when I was a teen and would be mistaken for their mother quite often. I'd just politely correct them and move forward. Don't need to make it a big deal. Although, the girls I watched thought it was funny and would call me mommy at times, which wasn't helping my case.


----------



## Mr.Stinger

Fall of morale is a tragedy. Fall of the teenage girl - is a catastrophe. Why? Because not only girl is damaged, but her child as well. Recently I observed a mother which was 16 years old. She had 3 kids and looked at least 10 years older. Suffering in her eyes was unbearable.
I have a similar problem - my wife is often mistaken as my daughter.
She looks very young, while I look as old man. She is younger than me for 1 year ((I am 47), but visually - for at least 20! It looks that she does not aged at all. So she gets often recommendations "Help your dad!, Stop arguing with your dad! and the worst - your daughter actions are unacceptable."
My kids are also confused as her siblings. Damn shame.


----------



## althea0212

Things like this happen. Don't be upset. When I got older they thought that I'm the mother of my youngest sibling. I don't bother to correct them as it gets tiring if I do it all the time. But this became my wake up call to attend to my looks, get a dress fitted for my age and have a haircut that won't make me look mature. It helps somehow.


----------



## soccermom2three

Larry, same with my mom too! She was 15 when my uncle was born and she would take him out in the stroller for a walk to help my grandma out. She said she would get pitiful looks from strangers like "like you poor thing". Haha.


----------



## Coffee Amore

When I was 20 years old, I was mistaken by a taxi cab driver for my dad's wife. I was mortified. I remember telling the cab driver in a loud voice that I was not the wife, but the daughter, and my mom who was the wife was going to join us in the cab. It never even occured to me until that moment that someone would think I was my father's young wife. Now I think the whole thing is funny.


----------



## LoveMy2Boys

I was out with my dad when I was a teenager and we ran into someone he knew and they asked if I was his wife! I thought it was hilarious. My mother had me at 25 and doesn't look much older than me, either!


----------



## captainstormy

Its pretty easy for people who don't know situations to make wrong assumptions.

My buddy had to go out of town for a funeral once when his wife was 7 months pregnant and asked me to keep an eye on her, which I did.

We went out to dinner one night since she had a hankering for some wings and wanted to get out.

While we were out one of her single friends joined us, we kind of hit it off and flirted a bit (getting married next month too, six years later). As I was leaving an older lady came up to me and said I was a pig for picking up another girl while I already had one baby mama knocked up. She thought it was even worse I did it right in front of her.

The old lady thought it was my kid, but it wasn't. I can see why it would be a logical assumption thou.


----------



## Anonymous07

hungrylove said:


> Well, ive experience this one but a little different. Me and my brother went to the city and the guard ask me if the one behind me is my husband. Maybe he think about that coz my brother is much taller than me and much matured look.


I've gotten that one as well. My brother looks nothing like me, so when we'd go somewhere together, people would tend to think we're a couple. I always used to get grossed out by it and loudly ask him if mom had given him the money or something else, to make sure others understood we're siblings. I find it funny now, looking back at it.


----------



## Lon

My ex's parents adopted 2 kids and whenever we went out as a large family to a restaurant the server would always ask my ex and I what the kids wanted to eat, even if we were at the opposite end of the table - we'd say "ask their parents" and point to my ex's folks.

Also, one time some senior thought I was my son's grandfather, I hope he was just senile.


----------



## Wiltshireman

Lon said:


> Also, one time some senior thought I was my son's grandfather, I hope he was just senile.


This has not happened to me yet but I fear it could in the future as I was 45 when my youngest son was born.


----------



## hambone

Wiltshireman said:


> My wife and I have 5 children the oldest off whom is now 17 and the youngest just 2.
> 
> I had to take my youngest into town at the weekend for some new shoes and as my daughter wanted to get a few bits she came with us. After having the youngest’s feet measured the assistant got him to try on a pair of shoes and suggested he "Walk to Mummy" so as to check the fit. Needless to say my daughter was most upset and I had to correct the assistance assumption.
> 
> Now I know why my daughters (17 & 16) sometimes feel uncomfortable taking their youngest brother out.
> Have other people had similar assumptions made about them (or even made the same assumption about others).


My wife and I were almost 40 when our youngest child was born. We have a problem with being mistaken for Grand parents. Right after she was born, my wife went to her favorite grocery store... the one she went to 3 or 4 times a week when she was pregnant. The girl behind the deli... who had seen my wife all through the pregnancy said, "Oh, you've got a new grand baby!" She came home crying/angry.

Another situation. When my oldest daughter married to a guy (Mike) 10 years her senior. She has a daughter by previous marriage. Whey they were 38 and 28, her daughter was 7 and my youngest daughter was 15. So, we have Mike, his wife, his step daughter and my daughter all standing in line at a ski resort when the guy behind Mike says, with a smile, "Yeah, I remember when I used to take my three daughters skiing!"


----------

